# FreeBSD, failover IP / ping problem



## Korkmaz (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,

I live in OVH Datacenter failover IP problem

Let me explain the issue in the

IP Profile

IP address = 91.121.54.36

Gateway = 188 165 207 254

Netmask = 255.255.255.255

windows operating system does not accept this information alone, such as 255.255.0.0 netmask entered the act to accept the problem, then do not you change, such as regedit, from 255.255.0.0 to call 255 255 255 255.

FreeBSD operating system, how to know the IP bi connected to the Internet with information need to do anything.

I can not access the internet settings, the picture below.


----------



## Korkmaz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Free BSD ping Problem*

Hello

While the information provided with the Windows operating system, Datacenter same information to the Internet can not get off FreeBSD datacenter operating system, it was stated that the Internet is as follows.

IP address = 37.59.95.172 -> virtual mac: 00:50:56:02: ba: 0f
gateway = 188 165 207 254
netmask = 255.255.255.255

sample


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2012)

Two separate topics merged. I hope _someone_ understands the problem(s)...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2012)

You _may_ need:


```
[B][color="Red"]#[/color][/B] defaultrouter="188.165.207.254"
static_routes="gateway1 gateway2"
route_gateway1="-net 188.165.207.254 -iface em0"
route_gateway2="default 188.165.207.254"
```

because the defaultrouter is outside your own IP range. Windows does accept a default gateway outside of its own network, FreeBSD doesn't. So you have to use a static route on a specific interface to force the traffic out.


----------



## Korkmaz (Feb 18, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Two separate topics merged. I hope _someone_ understands the problem(s)...



2 problems with the same problem for the Windows operating system with information on remote access to datacenter IP the same information when there is no remote access in the freebsd FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry, that sentence makes no sense.


----------



## Korkmaz (Feb 18, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You _may_ need:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Very Very Very Thank you. Dealing with our problem is solved thanks to three days.


----------

